# Posters Spotted Portraying Obama as 'The Joker'



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*Posters Spotted Portraying Obama as 'The Joker'*

FOXNews - ‎1 hour ago‎
A slew of posters have been spotted throughout Los Angeles that portray Obama as "The Joker" from "The Dark Knight," with the word "socialism" printed in black above and below his face.
'Socialist Joker' Obama portrait goes viral Christian Science Monitor

Obama 'Joker poster' is free speech at work Kansas City Star


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

Love it!


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

"This town deserves a better class of socialist, and I'm going to give it to them!"


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Killjoy said:


> "This town deserves a better class of socialist, and I'm going to give it to them!"


:L::L::L:


----------



## 9319 (Jul 28, 2008)

He's NOT the joker?


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2009)

Lets us see how two faced the liberals will be about this. During the presidential election they all thought Shepard Fairey's crap was legitimate graffiti:


----------

